# G&J Clinchers?  Can't find tires to fit!!!



## 41caddy (Nov 9, 2011)

I beleive these are G&J clinchers that came off of an old Rollfast/Overland. I thought they were 28" until I tried to mount tires. I tried 28 1/2 (635X40) and it won't even come close to fitting. I measured the rim and found out they are 26" in diameter. The old tire I pulled off of the rim was a tubular. Has a morrow rear hub. Dated E1. Any suggestions about tires???


----------



## walter branche (Nov 9, 2011)

*tires*

i have some original tubular tires that are marked 26 inch --wbranche@cfl.rr.com  407 656 9840  they might need some slime or skid steer foam in them 100.00 each


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 9, 2011)

*I have these same rims*

I have a set of these that are going on my Racycle. They do fit regular semi-pneumatic tires with a few lines of rope/string glued in. That is how they were done in the day.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 9, 2011)

So the 635x40 tires are too small?


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 10, 2011)

I tried to fit the 700c x 40c Amsterdam tires, No Go. Not even close.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 10, 2011)

So 26" is = to 660.4mm. I believe your ISO is appx. 8 to 10mm less than your outside diameter which would make your ISO something like 650mm or maybe a little more. 650 iso tires do not exist as far as I can tell. Tires marked 26" will not fit a rim that measures 26 inches. So if you could get a very accurate measurement of the rim diameter it will help find a tire. I did find a site that has 642 iso tires. Might want to check it out, I think it is a French size? Another 7mm could make the difference.
http://www.conti-online.com/generat.../bicycle/themes/tires/tubes/tour/tour_en.html


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Nov 10, 2011)

*27"x1.50" single tube clincher*

Could it that you need a 27"x1.50"  single tube clinher fit your rim?


----------



## 41caddy (Nov 10, 2011)

*unusual tire size*

Thank you to all who replied! A 635/40 tire won't come close to fitting. The rim size is 26" I also tried a 700 tubular thinking I could stretch it on. Not even close. Maybe I'll look into those 642 tires rustyspoke talked about. I hate to get new rims since I plan on leaving the patina that is already on the bike.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 10, 2011)

Get a piece of sting and measure those rims!  Here is a quick guide:
http://sheldonbrown.com/rim-sizing.html
I'm working on a ca. 1890 bike right now and I'm amazed that it uses parts that are still standard sizes.


----------



## 41caddy (Nov 11, 2011)

*sheldon brown*

Thanks Andrew! I will check it out. Would you have any regular size rims for sale?  I'm in the east bay.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 27, 2011)

Found some 642iso tires. http://www.moruyabicycles.com.au/contents/en-uk/d973_28-inch-tyre.html


----------



## 41caddy (Nov 28, 2011)

*iso 642*

Thanks Rustyspokes!! I will check them out.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hope it works, I'm heading to the bike to see if they can special order a set for some wood clinchers that seem to be that extra large size.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Dec 15, 2011)

Did anyone find a tire to fit the clinchers?  I have a set & I want to put some rubber on them.

Does anyone have any literature on G&J's other than the pictures?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 15, 2011)

I just ordered these (plus the corect tubes), but they have yet to arrive.
I'll let everyone know if they work on my 28" G and J's.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120756904252?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Chris


----------

